# Rally In Montana



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

*2008 Montana Rally*​
*Would you attend a Rally in Montana in Summer 2008?*

Yes5790.48%No69.52%

*If your answer is Yes, Where in Montana would you prefer?*

Near Yellowstone Park1726.98%Near Glacier Park2234.92%Other11.59%No Preference2336.51%


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello All--

Thanks to a post by Montana Bound, the topic rolled around to a possible rally in Montana







. I volunteered to coordinate with suggestions/pointers from you great wagon masters out there.







I figured before getting into the research too far, I would like to see how many OB'ers would be interested, and if so, would it be a good idea to have it by Glacier or Yellowstone Park, or neither?









This is my first attempt at a poll, and (if positive feedback) will be my first attempt at organizing a big group like this, so bear with me.









I have already heard from 4 Easterners that would be interested, and one from Oregon, so let's hope we can get this rolling and add it to the cool rally map!!!!









Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You are too funny







Brenda








Those 4 Easterners have turned into 6 in the last hour ......








We were also discussing doing it around the Factory 08 Rally.

Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> You are too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!!

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Hello All--
> 
> Thanks to a post by Montana Bound, the topic rolled around to a possible rally in Montana
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO, BRENDA!!! Jump right in!!!

So far, there are 6 interested Eastern families. But...this IS only Jan. of '07







We would likely fly out and rent an RV for the week. Sure would be strange to be an SOB....but its the only way to do it and still have ANY vaca time for more camping!!!

Yellowstone is awesome, haven't been to Glacier Bay (and always game for someplace new), and would also suggest throwing the Tetons into the mix....just for some variety


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I am actually looking into a campground near Yellowstone. They have cabins and tepee rentals, bike rentals, kayak and canoe rentals--hiking, fishing, boating--you name it! I'm waiting to see how many people it will hold. . .

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> I am actually looking into a campground near Yellowstone. They have cabins and tepee rentals, bike rentals, kayak and canoe rentals--hiking, fishing, boating--you name it! I'm waiting to see how many people it will hold. . .
> 
> Brenda


There have been many Outbackers who have been to those Parks, so I'm sure we'll get some good feedback.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Teepee rental would be cool...then we'd have an alternative site for a rainy night campfire, too.....


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

There are also quite a few campgrounds up by Glacier that would have a lot of the same amenities, but if we were by a lake, they would be a little bit farther away from the park. Either area would have beautiful scenery.

Brenda


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

GREAT IDEA!!

I Love visiting Montana so we would do everything possible to attend. I voted the Glacier area (which might pull a few other PNW Outbackers) but we would be up for anywhere in Montana








Let us know when and where!!

Keep an eye on the 2008 factory rally too. There may be quite a few who would be travelling through Montana that could make a rally if the dates were to coincide


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Count us in!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We'd love to come to Montana. Count us in too!

Jim & Esther


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

We would make a strong effort to attend. We've been hearing alot of great things about Montana from various friends and acquaintances of late, and would love to come check it out.

I voted "No Preference" in the poll mostly because I'm not too familiar with the particulars of each location, but I can tell you that we prefer to be at, or near, waters edge of a nice cool clear mountain lake or stream whenever possible. We enjoy swimming,







fishing, and kayaking.
Ooh yah ... No Mosquitoes, Please









I believe that at both parks, you have to drive to the "attractions," is this correct? 
If so, that's another reason it might be nice to be near water, so that you don't _have_ to leave camp to do some cool stuff.

Hopefully you'll get enough input from everyone so you can choose a spot that will satisfy the masses.
In the infamous words of Mr.Spock; "The (camping) needs of the many, outweigh the (camping) needs of the few."









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> We would make a strong effort to attend. We've been hearing alot of great things about Montana from various friends and acquaintances of late, and would love to come check it out.
> 
> I voted "No Preference" in the poll mostly because I'm not too familiar with the particulars of each location, but I can tell you that we prefer to be at, or near, waters edge of a nice cool clear mountain lake or stream whenever possible. We enjoy swimming,
> 
> ...


Cool...now we're quoting Star Trek movies.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cool...now we're quoting Star Trek movies.


LIVE LONG, and GO CAMPING !!!

C'mon now Jim, this was the important part of my post :

" ... No Mosquitoes, Please







"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Cool...now we're quoting Star Trek movies.


LIVE LONG, and GO CAMPING !!!

C'mon now Jim, this was the important part of my post :

" ... No Mosquitoes, Please







"
[/quote]

Darn...I read it, but I can't get past Trekkie stuff, as I love it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't even imagine how much fun we would have? A convoy of Outbacks going cross country together to Yellowstone, Glacier Natl parks, & the Factory. WOW that would be Awesome









Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

VERY fun!!! I'm so glad it has been such a positive response. I will keep an eye on the thread for the 2008 factory rally and try to plan accordingly. We are actually going to camp this summer near both Glacier and Yellowstone, so that will give us some good information about the campgrounds. I know that there is a bus tour you can take for both parks--the one into Glacier has some old buses with the tarps on the top that they take off--that way you can enjoy the Going to the Sun Highway without having to drive.









I wish I could promise that there would be no mosquitoes--unfortunatley if we are by a lake we will probably have some--hopefully it won't be too bad!!!

This will be fun--I am really looking forward to getting this going. You all are great. . .

Brenda


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> VERY fun!!! I'm so glad it has been such a positive response. I will keep an eye on the thread for the 2008 factory rally and try to plan accordingly. We are actually going to camp this summer near both Glacier and Yellowstone, so that will give us some good information about the campgrounds. I know that there is a bus tour you can take for both parks--the one into Glacier has some old buses with the tarps on the top that they take off--that way you can enjoy the Going to the Sun Highway without having to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the hard part... Waiting until 2008








I don't know if I can stay away from Montana that long!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

[/quote]

Now the hard part... Waiting until 2008








I don't know if I can stay away from Montana that long!
[/quote]

I'll let you know when we're going this summer--you are welcome to join us!!!!

Brenda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just where are these places y'all are talking about? I'd like to mapquest it just for fun, mind you.









Mark


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

There's a few campgrounds outside of Glacier National Park that I am researching and then Kirkwood Campground outside of West Yellowstone (which is right outside Yellowstone National Park). I don't have any specific addresses to give you







--I found them on a camping website that HootBob had posted in a previous thread. . . hopefully that helps. I'll look when I get home and see if I can find some addresses for you.









Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> There's a few campgrounds outside of Glacier National Park that I am researching and then Kirkwood Campground outside of West Yellowstone (which is right outside Yellowstone National Park). I don't have any specific addresses to give you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brenda relax we have plenty of time to plan it all out









Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> There's a few campgrounds outside of Glacier National Park that I am researching and then Kirkwood Campground outside of West Yellowstone (which is right outside Yellowstone National Park). I don't have any specific addresses to give you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brenda relax we have plenty of time to plan it all out









Tami








[/quote]

I know, I know--calm down Brenda!


----------



## montana mondays (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Brenda, my name is Eddie Monday, my wife Stephanie and our two sons Brandon and Colton are the Montana Mondays. We live in Whitefish Montana about 40 miles from Glacier Park. Glacier would be a great choice for a rally in 2008, we are familiar with the area, there are many places to camp in and around the park if you have any questions about the area feel free to contact me. It would be great to attend our first rally.
thanks!
Eddie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry, had to stay with the Star Trek theme.........

Our arms could be twisted into this deal. However, 2008 is a LONG way away. We'll see as we get closer.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This sounds really great!
Put us down for a big maaaaaaybe!

Love Montana...never seen Glacier yet!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We are the only no vote at this time. We are planning a trip west for this year, and I am 90% certain that DH would not like to do that two years in a row.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

OK Brenda, you know I'll help. I voted no preference only because the Yellowstone and Glacier destinations are a bit "Touristee" while there are some other fantastic locations around also. If we were to plan one near one of the more docile rivers I could bring my 6 river rafts for a bit of fun. I can also give a few talks on Montana History and slide shows on various rivers in Montana. Also the Helena area has some really great historic sites... as do the other areas mentioned. Regardless I'll help with whatever I can.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We are the only no vote at this time. We are planning a trip west for this year, and I am 90% certain that DH would not like to do that two years in a row.


Lady Di,
When and where on your trip out west?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> OK Brenda, you know I'll help. I voted no preference only because the Yellowstone and Glacier destinations are a bit "Touristee" while there are some other fantastic locations around also. If we were to plan one near one of the more docile rivers I could bring my 6 river rafts for a bit of fun. I can also give a few talks on Montana History and slide shows on various rivers in Montana. Also the Helena area has some really great historic sites... as do the other areas mentioned. Regardless I'll help with whatever I can.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Those are great ideas as well--I really have no preference myself. I was thinking we could also do someplace in between so people can possibly hit both parks on their way in or out. . . thanks for your offer of help--I'll take you up on that when the time comes!!

Brenda


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

By gosh, looks like there's a Montana rally in the makings


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
Anyone want to stop at Theodore Roosevelt National Park in Medora ND?
It is where I live and work.
It is a good day from both Yellowstone or Glacier.
I am also just 250 or so from the Black Hills and Rushmore.
There are several nice campgrounds here including the park.

Bill


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Anyone want to stop at Theodore Roosevelt National Park in Medora ND?


We were bummed during out "Land Cruise" that we couldn't stay overnight at Theodore Rosevelt NP. We really wanted to camp in the North Unit, but ran out of time.

Unfortunately this would be a bit far for us for a Montana rally, so we'd have to stay closer to the Central/Western part of Montana.

Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Hey
> Anyone want to stop at Theodore Roosevelt National Park in Medora ND?
> It is where I live and work.
> It is a good day from both Yellowstone or Glacier.
> ...


I believe Mt. Rushmore is one of the Parks we wanted to hit either going or coming if it is possible








Can you look into that, if you don't mind?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Mt Rushmore area is a neat place. We have been there at least 3 times over the past years.
Smack dab central to much of the area is a wonderful campground we always stay at. I believe others have as well.

Rafter J Campground

I would go back without hesitation


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Mt Rushmore area is a neat place. We have been there at least 3 times over the past years.
> Smack dab central to much of the area is a wonderful campground we always stay at. I believe others have as well. Rafter J Campground. I would go back without hesitation


Ditto on Rafter J Bar.

Ed


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We are in!
We love Montana! One our favorite places and Glacier NP and Going to the Sun road is the best. No Outbacks on that road though..

Great place for a dual-sport motorcycle too!
Scott


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow--this is really great to see so much interest!!! We may just be able to take up an entire campground!!!!

Tami--I also hear (haven't been there) that Flintstone Village is lots of fun in SD--not far from Mt. Rushmore either! That's a trip we want to take in the next few years also!

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Wow--this is really great to see so much interest!!! We may just be able to take up an entire campground!!!!
> 
> Tami--I also hear (haven't been there) that Flintstone Village is lots of fun in SD--not far from Mt. Rushmore either! That's a trip we want to take in the next few years also!
> 
> Brenda


Thanks Brenda


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would love to go. Can anybody baby sit my kids for 2 months. If I went to Montana I would have to spend several weeks fishing. Then of course Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, etc. That would take up a whole summer.


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> OK Brenda, you know I'll help. I voted no preference only because the Yellowstone and Glacier destinations are a bit "Touristee" while there are some other fantastic locations around also. If we were to plan one near one of the more docile rivers I could bring my 6 river rafts for a bit of fun. I can also give a few talks on Montana History and slide shows on various rivers in Montana. Also the Helena area has some really great historic sites... as do the other areas mentioned. Regardless I'll help with whatever I can.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


All the campgrounds in or near Glacier will have you within a 10-15 minute drive of the starting point of one of NW Montana's best river floats, the Middlefork of the Flathead River. I think mid to late summer will have class 3 or less rapids.

Hungry Horse Dam is only a few (ten mabey) miles from the W entrance to Glacier Park. Hungry Horse resevour stretches for nearly 50 miles from the dam with a scattering of forest service campgrounds and "_too many to count_" primitive campsites on either side. There's more than a lifetime of camping fun available behind the dam alone (but I'm trying my hardest to fit it all in!).

Tripp, any where worth going to the masses, you will find the "Touristee" things you mention. But from what I'm reading about the "outbackers" here, they'll see the real fun beyond a couple of souviner shops. BTW, Helena does have some *great* historic sites, and I really miss the visits to Canyon Ferry since my grandparents sold their cabin there.

Brenda, if you need any assistance on this side of the hills, let me know, I'll see what I can do.

-Chris


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbackinMT said:


> Hello All--
> 
> Thanks to a post by Montana Bound, the topic rolled around to a possible rally in Montana
> 
> ...


YES!YES! WHEN?WHEN?WHEN? (fyi) for anyone passing thru Missoula and needing to stay over. Jim's and Mary's adult rv park if you don't have kids, across the street KOA if you do! Very very nice people at Jim and Mary's, we stay there every time. They just added on and so now have lots more spots.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

montana mondays said:


> Hi Brenda, my name is Eddie Monday, my wife Stephanie and our two sons Brandon and Colton are the Montana Mondays. We live in Whitefish Montana about 40 miles from Glacier Park. Glacier would be a great choice for a rally in 2008, we are familiar with the area, there are many places to camp in and around the park if you have any questions about the area feel free to contact me. It would be great to attend our first rally.
> thanks!
> Eddie


and Whitefish has a very friendly emergency medical facility should you know, somehow get an infection in your eye







while on vacation!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

GlacierPeaks said:


> OK Brenda, you know I'll help. I voted no preference only because the Yellowstone and Glacier destinations are a bit "Touristee" while there are some other fantastic locations around also. If we were to plan one near one of the more docile rivers I could bring my 6 river rafts for a bit of fun. I can also give a few talks on Montana History and slide shows on various rivers in Montana. Also the Helena area has some really great historic sites... as do the other areas mentioned. Regardless I'll help with whatever I can.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


All the campgrounds in or near Glacier will have you within a 10-15 minute drive of the starting point of one of NW Montana's best river floats, the Middlefork of the Flathead River. I think mid to late summer will have class 3 or less rapids.

Hungry Horse Dam is only a few (ten mabey) miles from the W entrance to Glacier Park. Hungry Horse resevour stretches for nearly 50 miles from the dam with a scattering of forest service campgrounds and "_too many to count_" primitive campsites on either side. There's more than a lifetime of camping fun available behind the dam alone (but I'm trying my hardest to fit it all in!).

Tripp, any where worth going to the masses, you will find the "Touristee" things you mention. But from what I'm reading about the "outbackers" here, they'll see the real fun beyond a couple of souviner shops. BTW, Helena does have some *great* historic sites, and I really miss the visits to Canyon Ferry since my grandparents sold their cabin there.

Brenda, if you need any assistance on this side of the hills, let me know, I'll see what I can do.

-Chris
[/quote]

Chris,

I do understand what you are saying and agree that the Middlefork is great whitewater floating but I'm not prepared to outfit a group as large as we might have on that river. It's just too much liability and even the pros seem to lose one or two each year. I had in mind a more leisurely float and barbeque as family activity for one day. You are also right about the stuff up the Hungry Horse but the spread out nature of those campgrounds doesn't lend itself to a good community rally. I would guess that it would be entirely possible to see 50 or more Outbackers want to come visit at this rally.

Regardless, I'm sure as we put our heads together it'll come together.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting thought, we might be up for something like this too. We looked at going last summer, alas the size of the Raptor changed our minds. Sure did read a lot of horror stories about some really bad private campgrounds around Glacier during my investigating period.


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Count us in at either Glacier or Yellowstone







I'm from W. Montana and go back every chance my wife and I can. By the way - "GO GRIZ"


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We would also be interested in the rally. Just depends on the time of year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tony said:


> I would love to go. Can anybody baby sit my kids for 2 months. If I went to Montana I would have to spend several weeks fishing. Then of course Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, etc. That would take up a whole summer.


give to Larry The Outback since they can't go!


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Count us in.

Rally in the backyard, wahoo


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

We go to Glacier every 5 years (family reunion). this is our year to go to glacier (2007) we are always will to go back - best np in the country been too many. However, we have already been talking about Yellowstone for 2008.

Seems to me that someone was talking about a factory tour and rally in Elkhart for 2008. We live 15 miles from there.

4beeps


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

This would be something we might be interested in depending on how vacation plans work out. My DH loves to fly fish and would love to fish the Galatin River again near Yellowstone and also the Yellowstone River. But I'm sure there is some great fishing up at Glacier too. We've been to both and love both. Keep us posted.

Kelly


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Funny this thread should pop back up today!!!







Just last night, Kathy mentioned this trip and was getting all excited about taking a 2 week vaca and hauling our own TT out to visit y'all. You've got her attention now - PLEASE!!!! - Don't let that ball drop!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Funny this thread should pop back up today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woohoo! I get to meet Wolfwood, I get to meet Wolfwood!








If they let the ball drop, they'll have a few Outbacks and SOB's parked at their house!








"Meet me, in Montana" okay okay, so I don't sing as well as Marie Osmond did but did you all have to laugh?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....way cool! We all said , Yeah we get to meet "WolfWood"









Actually, we're already scoping out a trek for next summer for Glacier/Cody/Mt. Rushmore or Banff/Jasper/Glacier.....so let's get it goin' y'all!

It might be work just to put the stake in the ground, set the dates/place and "they will come"....just a thought









We're in regardless!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We talked quite a bit about the proposed 2008 Montana rally while at the 2007 Spring Pacific NW Rally. There was quite a bit of interest.

We would like to plan a 2008 summer vacation aroune a Montana rally.

So, let's keep this idea alive!

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Funny this thread should pop back up today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woohoo! I get to meet Wolfwood, I get to meet Wolfwood!








If they let the ball drop, they'll have a few Outbacks and SOB's parked at their house!








"Meet me, in Montana" okay okay, so I don't sing as well as Marie Osmond did but did you all have to laugh?







[/quote]....way cool! We all said , Yeah we get to meet "WolfWood" [/quote]
Ya'll are really quite silly (and I'd suggest you be carefull what you hope for














)

Did I hear a call for a stake in the ground re: dates????? For what it's worth ..... I vote with both of mine & Kathy's hands & feet (and all 12 paws in the house) for the last wkend in July 2008. The WolfPack's work schedules are dizzying....but we were finally able to pin down the last wk of July/1st wk of Aug. this year  for Africa - - - no reason we couldn't do the same next yr. for Montana!!! Whatdya say? Huh? Huh? PLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

okay, here's the scoop on the poop.......I am going out of town for a couple days of retail therapy with my daughter







( I am so dang tired, I'll probably nap in the motel room!). Anyway, we should pm the Montanian who is organzing it all. I can't right now, headed out shortly. If for some reason he isn't, then w e WILL get something going...right Tricia???Tricia??????? Mrs.Crismon????hello????





















but I really think he is doing something on it.I'll do what I can to help him!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> okay, here's the scoop on the poop.......I am going out of town for a couple days of retail therapy with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONE!! I just sent Brenda ('OutbackinMT') a PM asking if she was still organizing this and linking back to this thread....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! This rally sounds better all the time. I know we would put it high on our list.

It may be worth looking into loosely tying this rally in with the proposed factory rally in Indiana. Maybe if they were on consecutive weekends, it would provide the opportunity for many Outbackers to attend both.

Just a thought.









In the mean time, first things first... Exactly two months and 6 hours from right now, I plan to be saddling up to that ol' Famous Daves Bar-B-Q at the Zion rally







... Must not allow myself to become distracted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> In the mean time, first things first... Exactly two months and 6 hours from right now, I plan to be saddling up to that ol' Famous Daves Bar-B-Q at the Zion rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the tiki bar!
Oh, that would be bellying up


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! This rally sounds better all the time. I know we would put it high on our list.
> 
> It may be worth looking into loosely tying this rally in with the proposed factory rally in Indiana. Maybe if they were on consecutive weekends, it would provide the opportunity for many Outbackers to attend both.


Great idea!....as long as the factory schedule is open the wknd before or after  the last wkend in July


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay Judi--I haven't been around much lately and had no idea people were getting excited about this rally until my husband called me and said I need to get on line and check it out! I kinda thought it was pushed aside for a while as I hadn't heard any more about it, but that's understandable considering it's not until 2008. I guess I best be getting busy and take a look at some campgrounds and get in contact with the other Montanan's on the forum.

As far as dates go, I'll have to get back to you on that one. . .

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Okay Judi--I haven't been around much lately and had no idea people were getting excited about this rally until my husband called me and said I need to get on line and check it out! I kinda thought it was pushed aside for a while as I hadn't heard any more about it, but that's understandable considering it's not until 2008. I guess I best be getting busy and take a look at some campgrounds and get in contact with the other Montanan's on the forum.
> 
> As far as dates go, I'll have to get back to you on that one. . .
> 
> Brenda


Thanks, Brenda.

Oh, did I mention the last week of July/1st week of Aug 2008 as being a REALLY fine time to be in Montana???


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Judi you crack me up. I will keep those dates in mind. . . I promise.







I'm glad there is so much interest in this.

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Judi you crack me up. I will keep those dates in mind. . . I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Brenda - - - I'll be patient but, yanno, we just checked our ever-so-busy [NOT!]







social calendar and it's looking like the only time we could possibly do this in 2008 is the last week of..... Oh, never mind!


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Our vote would be in August around the Flathead lake area
















We wouldn't miss it for anything - 1st on the list for next year!!

Heading there in (Fairmont Hot Springs 1st - grew up in Butte) 5 weeks and we keep checking for any updates...

Enjoy the camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this back up, Enumclawbackers!

With the arrival of the new Tundra, Wolfwood _WILL_ be heading west _WITH PUFF_ next summer!!!!




































*July 26 - Aug 9, 2008 = Wolfwood's Westbound Wanderings *

Sure would be cool if there was a Rally to go to while we're out there ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for bringing this back up, Enumclawbackers!
> 
> With the arrival of the new Tundra, Wolfwood _WILL_ be heading west _WITH PUFF_ next summer!!!!
> 
> ...


and Cricket could tell Seeker and Tadger who owns this end of the US!









*July 26 - Aug 9, 2008 = Wolfwood's Westbound Wanderings *

[/quote]
Wolfwoods Wonderful Westbound Wandering Women!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and Cricket could tell Seeker and Tadger who owns this end of the US!


Yeah! PDX_Doug_Dog!









AKA PDX_Cowboy

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We still have Montana on our radar screens for next summer!

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> and Cricket could tell Seeker and Tadger who owns this end of the US!


Yeah! PDX_Doug_Dog!









AKA PDX_Cowboy

Happy Tails,
Doug
[/quote]
Cricket and PDX Doug Dog vs Seeker and Tadger in the Montana Bound Canine Competition








Cricket will will have her sniffer to the ground and her snarling snarlers whitened and sharpened as she looks for those Bluewedge K9 Kids. Following close behind will be PDX Cowboy Doug Dog twirling his lasso high in the air ready to grab any scoundrels that may be trying to wreak havoc at the rally. Stay tuned as the list of K9 Kampers grows.


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

I live in Whitefish Montana (25-30 minutes from Glacier Park) so if you have any questions about the area you can hit me up as well. I just became an outbacker last night







Can't wait to take in on it's maiden voyage.

-Erik


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Goooo Vandals! ok, gotta run, I just sent fightin words!







( Idaho born and raised with many friends and relatives in Montana!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and Cricket could tell Seeker and Tadger who owns this end of the US!


Yeah! PDX_Doug_Dog!









AKA PDX_Cowboy

Happy Tails,
Doug
[/quote]
Cricket and PDX Doug Dog vs Seeker and Tadger in the Montana Bound Canine Competition








Cricket will will have her sniffer to the ground and her snarling snarlers whitened and sharpened as she looks for those Bluewedge K9 Kids. Following close behind will be PDX Cowboy Doug Dog twirling his lasso high in the air ready to grab any scoundrels that may be trying to wreak havoc at the rally. Stay tuned as the list of K9 Kampers grows.







[/quote]
Seeker just read this and has some questions about the general temperment of PNW canines...snarling? He says to tell Cricket that "wse don't speak like THAT at Wolfwood". Besides, he and Tadger will be taking in the sights from the comfort of their LaFumas


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> and Cricket could tell Seeker and Tadger who owns this end of the US!


Yeah! PDX_Doug_Dog!









AKA PDX_Cowboy

Happy Tails,
Doug
[/quote]
Cricket and PDX Doug Dog vs Seeker and Tadger in the Montana Bound Canine Competition








Cricket will will have her sniffer to the ground and her snarling snarlers whitened and sharpened as she looks for those Bluewedge K9 Kids. Following close behind will be PDX Cowboy Doug Dog twirling his lasso high in the air ready to grab any scoundrels that may be trying to wreak havoc at the rally. Stay tuned as the list of K9 Kampers grows.







[/quote]
Seeker just read this and has some questions about the general temperment of PNW canines...snarling? He says to tell Cricket that "wse don't speak like THAT at Wolfwood". Besides, he and Tadger will be taking in the sights from the comfort of their LaFumas








[/quote]
Tell Tadger and Seeker that Cricket has attitude. She doesn't know she's only 12 pounds, her self image is that of a Rottweiler . It's a good thing that long thin body can run like the wind because one day she's gonna get what's coming to her. One winter when we had a few inches of snow on the ground, she went to the neighbors yard and started questioning their 2 black labs why THEY were in THEIR yard and tried to give them attitude. They turned on her and in the process rolled her in the snow and she shot out of the yard and ran under our car to hide (yeah, real tough when the tables are turned). She was wearing one of those fleece jackets and they rolled her, she became a big snow ball.Funniest site, a running black and purple and white clumpy ball.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL!!!









I can see it now!

And speaking from personal experience, let me assure you all that Cricket is just a lover at heart.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tell Tadger and Seeker that Cricket has attitude. She doesn't know she's only 12 pounds, her self image is that of a Rottweiler . It's a good thing that long thin body can run like the wind because one day she's gonna get what's coming to her. One winter when we had a few inches of snow on the ground, she went to the neighbors yard and started questioning their 2 black labs why THEY were in THEIR yard and tried to give them attitude. They turned on her and in the process rolled her in the snow and she shot out of the yard and ran under our car to hide (yeah, real tough when the tables are turned). She was wearing one of those fleece jackets and they rolled her, she became a big snow ball.Funniest site, a running black and purple and white clumpy ball.


Actually, I expect the labs were teasing her about that fru-fru, purple thing her 'uprights' make her wear! In public even!!!









A 12lb doxie????? Yikes!!!! I know - I know. Solid and "big boned". Yeah.....but.....Seeker is 15" tall at the shoulder - LOTS bigger than a doxie - and only 18lbs / Tadger is 17" @ 24lbs. Must be all that healthy, PNW air.

I think we're gonna have to divide them by weight class...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Tell Tadger and Seeker that Cricket has attitude. She doesn't know she's only 12 pounds, her self image is that of a Rottweiler . It's a good thing that long thin body can run like the wind because one day she's gonna get what's coming to her. One winter when we had a few inches of snow on the ground, she went to the neighbors yard and started questioning their 2 black labs why THEY were in THEIR yard and tried to give them attitude. They turned on her and in the process rolled her in the snow and she shot out of the yard and ran under our car to hide (yeah, real tough when the tables are turned). She was wearing one of those fleece jackets and they rolled her, she became a big snow ball.Funniest site, a running black and purple and white clumpy ball.


Actually, I expect the labs were teasing her about that fru-fru, purple thing her 'uprights' make her wear! In public even!!!









A 12lb doxie????? Yikes!!!! I know - I know. Solid and "big boned". Yeah.....but.....Seeker is 15" tall at the shoulder - LOTS bigger than a doxie - and only 18lbs / Tadger is 17" @ 24lbs. Must be all that healthy, PNW air.

I think we're gonna have to divide them by weight class...
[/quote]
Crickie is half Doxie and half Terrier of some flavor. She is looonngggg and lean. She is 11" high at her highest and 22" from BASE of tale to end of nose.She has long legs instead of short legs, that is where the terrier comes out instead of the daschund and the strip of her fur down her back (her ever so threatening hackles) is coarse like terrier hair but the rest of her is smooth.








The PNW air must mess with her self image and makes her believe she's as big as our 65# Rott-Chow mix, Suzie. It's funny, if Suzie walks into the room where Cricket and I are, Cricket growls at her.Suzie gives her the "whatever! you little twerp" look, it's funny. Speaking of Suzie, she was pound rescue. The ONLY dog in shelter that was not barking "pick me!".She just watched me walk by as if to say, "yeah, you don't want me either cuz the sign says Rott-Chow mix" and she was right. But 15 minutes and one gigantic headache from all the barking I had been convinced by the the lady working there, Suzette, to take Suzie for a walk. Within in minutes I was signing papers,she is a big lovable marshmallow. Her time was up and she was being put down the next morning. The shelter wouldn't even let me leave her for one extra night. Suzette took her home and I went to Suzettes home 2 days later and got her and named her Suzie!She was 90# when found, very unhealthy. The shelter assumed she had been fed junk. She has owned us for 5 years and has had her fair share $$$$$$$ of medical problems...no, make that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$







, but she is much loved and we are honored to have given her the life she has. Get this,for 3 years ( I kid you not) she would NOT bark. She was silent. We were also aware she was terrified of spray bottles or cans or hissing noise.So perhaps, who had her before broke her of barking by spraying her







We couldn't walk past her with a spray bottle of any kind, she cowered. One day after 3 years, she barked when the lap dogs were spazzing about something like the audicity of the nieghbors to be outside in their own driveway. She has the funniest hollow sounding bark that still makes us laugh!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Terrier? You said "Terrier"????? Well now. That explains alot!

Seeker's a refined, chivalrous, blue-blood kinda guy....and a smart one, at that. He'll gladly let the lady Terrier have her say....he doesn't mess with ANYTHING that would go down a long black hole, head first, to drag out something bigger and snarlier than itself. No - Shelties are herding dogs and far prefer to sit at the head of the class and, like in Babe, ask all the ladies with the red colors to please step to the left! Much more than that (unless it involves birds) and they require upfront payment - - preferrably in cheese, thank you very much!

You wanna see the epitome of the canine equivalent of "Yeah! Whatever" ?????? When it comes to conveying ultimate disgust with & disdain for whatever 'bad words' the other dog may be using, Seeker has the response down pat !!!!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We're heading up to Glacier on the 27th and will be checking out the campgrounds in that area. Can't wait! Keep us posted on your trip and when/where you will be. Maybe we can meet up this summer!

Brenda



Enumclawbackers said:


> Our vote would be in August around the Flathead lake area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

OutbackinMT

I made mistake when we would be in Polson. Not until Aug. 14th-18th







. I was looking at our Cannon Beach vacation over the 4th of July.

Sounds like the guy from Whitefish may be a great contact if at GNP area. Once again, we are open as my wife has not been to Yellowstone and my big bro has a ranch by Lewis and Clark Cavern's. Either way, I'm not working and we are camping back home in Montana









I have never planned or attended a rally. This is our first year Outbackin. However I can help, please let me know. Have a great time up there and by the way, GO GRIZ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Enumclawbackers said:


> OutbackinMT
> 
> I made mistake when we would be in Polson. Not until Aug. 14th-18th
> 
> ...


Where did you go to school? it's spelled V-A-N-D-A-L-S! maybe this will help















x2


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Brenda & Wolfie,









I've been very quiet on this thread and it's b/c when we were leaving Disney this year our son was crying b/c he didn't want to leave. It broke our hearts & my DH wanted & was talking about scratching the Out West Plans & going back to Disney. We've been there 5 years in a row & I would really like to follow a life long dream of venturing out west. Even more so now after the scare we had last month.








I have been diligently working on trying to convince my DH that we could always go back to Disney the following year. So, with that said, I am still very interested in this rally & making plans for an Out West extravaganza of a Lifetime.......







Also, possibly making a convoy trip w/ Wolfie & maybe some others ..... safety in numbers.









Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Tami--

Glad to hear you are interested! After seeing Glacier park, I really think a rally up in that area of the state would be the way to go. There are a lot of campgrounds that I think would be able to accommodate a rally--although we never did find the time to visit with any of them! I have a few names and will do some research to see if any of them would want to accommodate us. I'll let you know what I find out.

Brenda


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbackinMT said:


> Tami--
> 
> Glad to hear you are interested! After seeing Glacier park, I really think a rally up in that area of the state would be the way to go. There are a lot of campgrounds that I think would be able to accommodate a rally--although we never did find the time to visit with any of them! I have a few names and will do some research to see if any of them would want to accommodate us. I'll let you know what I find out.
> 
> Brenda


and know that we all appreciate it sooo much!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> QUOTE(outbackinMT @ Jul 1 2007, 08:53 AM)
> 
> Tami--
> 
> ...


Great thanks I agree & thanks for all the leg work.









Tami


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

Enumclawbackers said:


> . . .GO GRIZ


Judging by the color of your truck, I'd say you REALLY ARE a Griz fan, aren't you.!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hip Hip Hooray for Montana Rally!!

We are new OB owners this year and would love to join in on a rally. We were planning on a trip to Yellowstone next year so count us in if the dates work. I notice a lot of dates discussed are for late July and into August. Unfortunately, many Arizona schools start at the end of July with most of them the first week of August. Not sure when schools start in the neighboring states but this could pose a problem for those needing travel time yet have school age kids. Just wanted to throw that thought out there. Thanks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow I am just amazed by that.







When I was a kid we went back after Labor Day weekend & my son goes back after Labor Day as well. The end of July ....







.... that is so early.

Tami


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We were talking about what we wanted to do for vacation next summer and I brought this up again. My DH seems to be up for the idea, especially if we can talk Reggie44 into joining us. Anyway, I can't remember how I voted, but either Glacier or Yellowstone is fine with us. Haven't been to Glacier in about 5 or 6 years so it would be fun to go back.

Brenda, thanks for all the legwork on this. We appreciate it!!!

Kelly


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Count us in, we would love to see Montana!

(Where the hell is Montana?)

I'm pretty sure it would be a long haul, meet you in Ohio Judi and then we can pick up stragglers along the way, load up the wagon Rob we will grab you as we go by!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about Steve.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Count us in, we would love to see Montana!
> 
> (Where the hell is Montana?)
> 
> ...


Consider it done! (provided the scheduling works...sounds like local schools maybe in-session when we are planning to be out there.)

btw, we watched a TV-show the other night on Glacier NP... If I could change our vote in the Poll, I would 'cuz THAT'S where I want to go !!!!

*Tami & Steve....*we are figuring 3 weeks total.....a week at the Glacier or Yellowstone (preference now being Glacier) with a week of travel on both ends...


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Wow I am just amazed by that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tami,
My daughters start August 8th this year and yes, it does seem early but their last day of school was a half day on May 24th which was nice to go camping for Memorial weekend and not have to come back and go to school. Also, what I like about the earlier start time is they receive a week off for Fall break in October and they have two weeks off at Christmas and their week for Spring break as well. Just gives us other opportunities for vacations other than just summertime. August is so darn hot in AZ I guess they figure might as well sit in an air conditioned classroom. Some of the schools are now year round as well. Our school district hasn't done that yet.........

Have a great day

Cristy


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm taking the roo and girlfriend up to Glacier on the 4th in a few days. 
The GTS Road just opened yesterday for the first time, so careful with the planning if its going to be gnp for a rally. They're in need of some dire road work to fix all the damage too so that might extend into next year. There are a lot of camp sites on the west side from what I remember.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We just missed the opening of the highway--sounds like if we plan for late July next year we will be okay as far as everybody getting to see it. Pretty amazing.

As far as the schools, in Billings we are usually out by Memorial Day or the week after and don't start back until just before Labor Day, so we are still on the old Summers Off schedule.

Brenda


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

outbackinMT said:


> Hello All--
> 
> Thanks to a post by Montana Bound, the topic rolled around to a possible rally in Montana
> 
> ...


It sure sounds like fun! We are newbies, and would look forward to our first really long trek across country. (we live in the Kansas City area) and have talked about Montana being a destination! Willl look forward to more information.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We/ve also talked about Montana next summer and it sounds great. We would be coming from California.
We've been to Yellowstone and really enjoyed it. Would like to see Glacier Peak.
We just got back from the Zion rally and had a great time. You couldn't ask to meet a better group of people.

Louie


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Montana sound great for next summer rally! We attended the Zion Rally and had a lot of fun. My Family can't wait for the next one. Add one more California Outbacker to the list (two adults and two kids).

Thanks
Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It doesn't take much for me to be lured to Montana! Depending upon the schedules of family (primarily my work and my DS church travel) we'd love to join for a rally in Montana. Location isn't critical - scenery is! Luckily, that isn't hard to find in Montana!

So count us as a tentative depending upon dates.

BBB


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We are interested in a rally Montana! The trip too Zion was great, mostly from the people we met! Count us in.
Don and Family


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Depending on when this rally will be held, we could be a maybe / hopeful / possible / definate








It all depends on when I have to report back to work at my school


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought I would bump this up again and see if anything is going on with this possible rally. We are starting to think about summer vacation next year and this is still in the back of our minds. Heck, we just made our first camping reservation for 2008 (Memorial Day weekend). Pretty scary that you have to do that 9 months in advance anymore to get a decent site.

Anyway, we would still be interested in a possible Glacier Rally along with one of our Outback friends in Canada. I'll keep watching.

Kelly


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We like the sound of it. Obviousely its early but not too early to think about!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree! if there is anything I can do to help, plz let me know! getting dates is what everyone needs for the same reasons. We too have made Memorial Day reservations ( thanks Crismon4!) and anxious to get other trips lined up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I agree! if there is anything I can do to help, plz let me know! getting dates is what everyone needs for the same reasons. We too have made Memorial Day reservations ( thanks Crismon4!) and anxious to get other trips lined up!


Wolfwood has a stake in the ground. Our vaca dates _ARE _July 26 - Aug. 9, 2008. That would make the weekend of Aug 2 + 3 as the pivotal dates for a Rally...for us to take part. Anyone else interested? Can we start there? (I know that there was talk of many schools starting then....but those are our dates ... they don't have to be anyone else's.) Just sayin....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

As for us! we will meet Wolfie's somewhere-somehow!







Tadger and Seeker will be getting lessons in PNW etiquette







ok, gotta run before Judi can say something back!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> As for us! we will meet Wolfie's somewhere-somehow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tawnya....you're saying my window is limited? Nah. I didn't think so!

OK - we're getting closer!







There will be (at least) a mini-Rally somewhere in the Mtns of the West (Which ones? Who knows! But _likely _to be the Tetons) sometime during July 26 - Aug. 9, 2008.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Any news on the possibility of this rally. Just found out that our vacation will either be the 2nd and 3rd week of July or the 1st and 2nd week of August. This rally would still be a possibility for us for part of our vacation as we are planning two weeks for next year. I just thought I would bump this back up.

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rally or not we're looking strong at a trip to Montana this summer. Hoping to again combine some sightseeing along with some ATV riding.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We are also looking at a possible trip to Montana. Not sure yet, but talking to my brother and sister in law about meeting up with them for vacation. Glacier is a possibility. They also have ATV's that they haul in their 40' 5th wheel toyhauler (Weekend Warrior--YIKES!!!!). No decisions yet, just wondering what might be happening.

Kelly


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....so anyone in the Montana area familiar with this RV Resorts?

Link to Mountain Meadow RV Park

Let's pick a locale and a date (I think we're talking August 1-4, 2008?).......and they will come









Tricia


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....or even better, West Yellowstone!

Link to Grizzly RV Resort


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ....or even better, West Yellowstone!
> 
> Link to Grizzly RV Resort


We are very interested as well. We were hoping to go in July though to take advantage of the annual National Park Pass we purchased last year. It's good until the end of July.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

This is just my 2 cents worth, but if we are able to go, my brother's family might join us. They were in Yellowstone last year and have been there several other times so I know they would be more interested in Glacier. I think we would like to go to Glacier again also. Like I said though, I am not sure if we can make it. Just depends on timing. That campground near Glacier looks really nice. We stayed at the KOA in West Glacier the last time we were there. It was pretty good. I like the August dates for us, but I know that kind of screws up Y-Guy's family and their Park Pass.

Tricia, your right, pick a date and place and they will come.

Kelly


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

There is a better than average chance that we will be going through Montana sometime next summer, so if the rally meets our as of yet undetermined time frame and is within a few hundred miles of our route, we'll be there. (Either Glacier or Yellowstone will work)
Dean


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm glad this tread is still alive! We are very interested in this rally and hope it comes together.

Happy Camping-


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

July isn't a deal killer for us, that 1st week in August would work too.

I'm also looking at swinging down from Glacier to Yellowstone, anyone else thinking of this too?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to keep it in July but I know it may conflict with the factory rally.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I think July seems more feasible for the masses. just from what ive read about shcool and other activities starting in August.
Its going to be a big trip for most who are traveling a long distance. nothing will please everyone. THe easiest thing would be for the "rallymaster" to pick a date so people can plan.
Best of luck!! If we can make it we can assist in coordinating a Cannonball Run from the east.... Just need to know when it is.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Early July would work well for us since we start back to school mid-July.

Heather


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes I agree with redmonaz! Early July!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Early July works well for us too.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I really hope the West has a rally in 2008! We had a great time in Utah and am looking forward to the next rally. I'm really hoping that this rally gets off the ground.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Is this a dead thread? - No 2008 Western Rally?


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello...anyone there. Honey, I think they left...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....hmmmm.....how many of us will be in Yellowstone and on what dates?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ....hmmmm.....how many of us will be in Yellowstone and on what dates?


It looks like there will be Outbackers at Yellowstone from early June throughout the summer. Maybe you guys should just declare the Summer of '08 as Yellowstone/Teton Rally Summer. That way LOTS of folks can make it to the "Rally", even if their plans can't match a specific weekend.. Hey! It was just an idea.....


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We're thinking of going to Yellowstone or Glacier this summer, but unsure of our dates. It is kind of in the planning and thinking stages right now. We'll see.

Kelly


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We would be up for Glacier at the end of July beginning of August. I have one kid in year around and one somewhat traditional...July and beginning of August is the only time they both have off.

Did we lose our event planners?


----------

